# Buffalo meat



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone know where I can pick up a 1/2 - 1/4 section fo buffalo meat that I could butcher and freeze my self, at a reasonable price locally, live in Ogden?


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

I believe it may be too late for this year, but Antelope Island always auctions off some of their excess in the fall.


----------



## wapitiboy (Feb 17, 2008)

Golden Spike Events Center
Dec 6
Some kind of bison show and sale, don't know much more about it. check the website calendar of events


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmm Buffalo Meat... *(u)*


----------

